# Lb bh



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LB is now Firien zu Treuen Händen BH B/HOT. We have some work to do, but we have the BH out of the way. 

LB is my 8th BH (I HATE the BH, too much heeling). She is also 4th generation HOT (handler/owner/trained) and 3rd generation B/HOT (bred by).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Fantastic job!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats!
Ya got any pictures?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations to you and LB!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Woohoo LB!!! Oh yeah and you too Lisa.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sweet! Congrats on the validation of your breeding program once again!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay congrats!!!!! I love seeing BHOT dogs!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

One picture


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice pic!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! You had a busy and successful weekend for sure!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations: 


And for being the breeder as well! That makes it really really really special!

Lee


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice work!


----------

